# AVG not being detected



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

Windows Security Center keeps warning me there's no antivirus software installed in my computer. I was a little worried so I ran Symantec Security Check, and it didn't detect my antivirus either. My AVG is installed for sure, I ran it and it didn't find anything, but running Trend Micro online scan I found a trojan. Any ideas on why this could be happening and if I should be alarmed? Never had any problems with AVG in 2 years I've been using it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

If trendmicro found a trojan you are most likely infected with more. 

First check your AVG control panel to see if there are any warnings. Something might be turned off. Uninstall and reinstall to see the status changes. 

The first targets of malware are security software ( AV , firewall ), Win Xp security center, Windows update, system restore and so on. So in this case I would check for malware. Click on greyknights link below and follow the instructions.


----------



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

Alright, I unistalled AVG and now I can't install it again (my download freezes in the middle, not sure whether it's a connection problem or related to this). I did check my control panel before unistalling and everything seemed to be in perfect order, no warnings at all. Now Security Center is right, I really have no antivirus.

You were right, I found some crap. I had done the greyknight procedure before, and I've done it again a couple of weeks ago just for the sake of it and it didn't accuse any problems whatsoever. I've been using (updating and running religiously) SpywareBlaster, Ad-Adawe, Spybot, CWShredder, Security Guard, AVG and Firewall, no one accesses unsafe pages or downloads suspicious e-mails or programs here, what else am I supposed to do??? I don't get it.


----------



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

Update, I've finally managed to reinstall AVG, and it's pretty much the same as before. Same status, nothing seemingly wrong, and still not being detected.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might be a good idea to go to our security section. Read the instructions on how to post a hijack this log. Let them check you out and help you get AVG working again.


----------



## littshepkid02 (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe there is something on your computer that does'nt want you to


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

do you have norton installed?


----------



## Black Eyed (Jul 29, 2005)

I've already posted the HijackThis log, no one's replied to it yet.

No, I don't have Norton installed.


----------



## mrbizness1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Try emailing AVG directly. Several months ago I had a problem, I emailed AVG, they responded in a few hours and worked with me to fix the problem.


----------

